# Bolt ID help



## banny (Jan 20, 2012)

Hello chaps.
I was hoping that one of you might be able to help me ID a bolt.

It is attached to a larger piece of what appears to be Airframe with lots of different rivets, but I noticed some lettering on the top:
A S C O, although it could be in a different arrangement.

Would anyone be able to tell me if indeed these are from a WW2 plane?

Cheers


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jan 20, 2012)

That is a close tolerance bolt used on aircraft. Here's some informatrion






Aircraft Hardware—What You Need To Know

Would like to see more pics and let us know if there are any numbers or markings on the rest of the piece you found.


----------



## banny (Jan 21, 2012)

Thanks for the help.
I can post some more photos after the weekend.
I found a fairly big chunk what looks like Aircraft up in the hills of Hong Kong.

Looks like I could be onto the start of a hunt.
Appreciate the help, Cheers


----------



## banny (Jan 21, 2012)

Righto,
After doing some research I have found documents referring to a F6F Hellcat which was shot down over Hong Kong, in roughly the right area, and is still listed as MIA.

I have added a couple of extra photos and a short youtube clip of the piece I found. It is really heavy and the majority is made from Steel, which I know is not very common due to it's weight. So, I am hoping that someone might be able to ID what exactly it is?
I suspect it must be a heavy load bearing part, such as part of the Wheel Struts or Landing Hook ect or possibly where the rear stabilizers attaches to the airframe....... but I really don't know. 

Other possible options are: P-51 (which I doubt), B-24 or B-25.

If anyone could help point me in the right direction, I would be very appreciative.

Youtube Clip: 
_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FOrPbXvTPTg_

Thanks.


----------

